# Wild betta tanks



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Heres a few updated shots of my patoti, pallifina and macrostoma tanks.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

TY! 

In the first pic is the 29, housing a pair of pallifina, and their fry/ juvies. These are the juvies raised partially by the macs. Proud to say the pallis didnt go for them when added to their tank. The craft canvas hanging up I am hoping will become a moss wall. 

Second pic is my 40 stretch hex. This tank houses my patoti and the fry from them. Just did a redo today so its cloudy. Anyhow I eventually want a moss wall for this entire back. 

Last is the macrostomas. I had to split the tank because the male is being pretty mean. Female has regained confidence. I plan a moss wall along the back of this one as well, and also the divider, which will be permanent.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

beautiful tanks bev. as always


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

so the Macs cared for the fry of the Pallifina. So tell the story about that. That is interesting. Did I not see the post? I have never heard of Pallifina. I just looked them up on Youtube. They are very lovely.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Macrostoma are known to not eat their babies. pallis are.

I had gotten the male pallifina from Natasha to replace one who passed a few months earlier. Since they were in the 14 gallon I wanted to net him and raise the fry in a different tank. 

So, I decided that since a hermit crab had my spare ten the only place for the time being would be the macs tank. I moved the net to the macs tank. Next day I noticed some babies roaming the tank. Found a hole in the net  So let em out.


----------

